# Xbox One Controller Vibriert dauerhaft am PC



## Viking30k (25. Dezember 2016)

Hi jo ich wollte mal wieder Games mit Pad Spielen am PC was immer ordentlich funktioniert hat nun ist es so das jeder Controller sobald ich schieße oder etwas mache wo er anfängt zu vibrieren das nicht mehr aufhört 

Habe auch versucht den Treiber zu löschen und neuinstalliert brachte keine Abhilfe 

Controller habe ich den normalen one Controller und den Elite versucht an der Xbox one laufen die ohne dauer Vibration 

PS: Ganz ausschalten möchte ich das eig nicht^^

Danke


----------



## MA-Maddin (7. Oktober 2018)

Die Frage ist zwar schon etwas alt, dennoch möchte ich sie nun um eine erste Antwort ergänzen, da ich selbst auf der Suche nach einer Lösung des Problems war, und dieser Thread an oberster Stelle in der Suchmaschine erschien... 

Vielleicht ist es bei Xbox One Controllern eine andere Ursache, aber bei meinem Xbox 360 for Windows Controller *lag es daran, dass ich ihn über einen USB-Hub angeschlossen hatte und nicht direkt am PC*.


----------

